# Bezzera bz02 and Mazzer Super Jolly



## SlingFBarista (Sep 27, 2020)

Hi all, this is my first post on the forum but I hope to be a fairly active member in the future!

I've just purchased a Bezzera bz02 and Mazzer Super Jolly doser to replace my Gaggia Classic. I know my Gaggia inside and out after basically doing a full rebuild of it and I want to get to know my Bezzera in the same way.

Can anyone give me advice on what to check inside the machine when I get it? I'm not scared to get stuck in and take it to bits, I just want to make it reliable before I start using it.

Also, is the super jolly a good pairing for the bz02? I do about 3-4 espressos a day, some milk based drinks included in that.

Cheers!

Dom


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

First thing to check is that it is a machine set up for ground coffee, not the ese pod version. A lot of sellers 'forget' to mention that the machine that they are selling takes pods.


----------



## SlingFBarista (Sep 27, 2020)

Norvin said:


> First thing to check is that it is a machine set up for ground coffee, not the ese pod version. A lot of sellers 'forget' to mention that the machine that they are selling takes pods.


 I've already checked that, but did get nervous when I found out about the pod version because I'd already put a deposit down... I got it for £150 so I'm assuming there's definitely some work that needs doing


----------

